# Liquor Bottle From Italy Late 60's With Branch and Chrsytals In It



## Italian_Bottle_Coll (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello, All:

 I am new to the website/forum. I am curious about a bottle. I don't have a picture so I do apologize. It was from Italy, around 1967 (It was from my Godfather for my Christening that my Dad found in his attic years later). It was the same as a Galliano bottle with sweet liquor in it with a spigot to dispense the liquor but it had a real tree branch inside it with chrystals (probably sugar). My evil ex sister in law threw it out years ago without asking me if I wanted it (of course she drank the liquor before then), so I am just curious if any of you have an idea on what make it was, or of you've seen anything like this before in your travels of collection. All of your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

